# Mammatus sobre o Porto: 19/04/2016



## Snifa (20 Abr 2016 às 13:22)

Tópico para compilação ou inserção de novas imagens/videos sobre o fantástico pôr do sol de ontem aqui no Porto, penso que ficam melhor todas a imagens reunidas/organizadas num único tópico, uma vez que não é propriamente vulgar ocorrer esta combinação tão perfeita de mammatus com o pôr do sol.

Cá ficam algumas das minhas:


----------



## Snifa (20 Abr 2016 às 19:44)

Boas,

mais duas fotos que fiz ontem:


----------



## Snifa (8 Mai 2016 às 09:26)

Bom dia, 

como as fotos não estão a fazer "nada" guardadas no disco sem que ninguém as possa apreciar, reavivo o tópico e partilho mais duas do fantástico pôr do sol no passado dia 19/04/2016 aqui no Porto:


----------

